# Panel van conversions on Renault Master



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I'm thinking about changing my van to something based on a Renault Master. As I want an automatic I have settled for a Renault because it seems to be the only realistic alternative to a Fiat/Peugeot which I definitely do not want. Mercedes are just too pricey and not worth the premium given the relatively low mileages covered.

Can anyone advise me which manufacturers have panel van models based on a Renaut Master?

To date I've identified only Devon Conversions. The Timberland website has a picture of a Renault but seems to use Fiat's only. These are all I've been able to find which clearly offers very little choice.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure I can help, but will say I have renault master with auto 'quickshift6' gearbox. Compared to Ford/Fiat newer engines in my opinion the drive is not quite a smooth... the auto gearbox is very good... once you get used to it.
I frequently take control changing up as I think it likes to stay in lower gears a bit too long... that said I never change down.

I drove a 2.3 Fiat the other day and couldn't believe how notchety the gearbox was... not like the Ford, which I'm told drives like a Merc?

There is no judder in reverse, although slow movements mean dabbing on and off the brake... do this too quick and it lurches a bit [auto box].

Don't Adria do a Renault based vehicle?

Not sure how much serving is on Fiat, I've just booked a service on the the Renault for £190 including engine flush and fuel treatment from proper dealer... not bad I think for nearly 8 litres of semi-synthetic oil plus the other bits.

Not sure if any of this helps?

w


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Adria do 'or did' the Van M PVC on the Renault.

Not sure why but it seemed to be a 'sticker' compared to the Twin. I'm trying to think where I saw one for sale recently - can't remember. Try Googling and Autotrader.

SDA


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Adria do 'or did' the Van M PVC on the Renault.
> 
> Not sure why but it seemed to be a 'sticker' compared to the Twin. I'm trying to think where I saw one for sale recently - can't remember. Try Googling and Autotrader.
> 
> SDA


I had looked at these but they have disappeared from Adria's 2009 catalogue.

Any other suggestions anyone?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A friend has a 2008 Devon conversion and I have to say having rejected the Devons I saw in 2004 on workmanship grounds his one is extremely nice.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

Danbury do one, devon do a variety on renault chassis

Adria did the van m but I reckon they have dropped it for the fiat.
I reckon Renault will be bringing out a new one in the next year or so
Good luck
norm


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't dismiss Fiat / Peugeot X250 vehicles out of hand. Admittedly there has been a lot of bad publicity about the reverse judder and I was concerned about that when we traded in our Duetto for the Warwick Duo. But in ours there's no hint of a judder and it performs faultlessly. The only problems we have had have been minor and all related to the Autosleepers conversion.

Like yours, our Duetto was an automatic and I was reluctant to go back to a manual. But the X250 gearbox is light and pleasant to use and I don't miss the automatic one bit.

The huge advantage that the X250 has is its internal volume which is so much larger than other panel vans. It permits sensibly sized high level cupboards which hugely increases the storage space as well as giving a much more spacious feel to the van.

Roly


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gelathae and all!

Timberland's used MH section shows 2 Endeavours on Renault 2.5.

http://tinyurl.com/mu2wgn

Further, I have seen Renaults being converted at the T'land factory which is now in Immingham, 1 mile from my home. I could check more closely for you, if you so wish.

Out of interest, how long do you think the lead time might be on a new conversion? My middle names are Impetuous, Impatient and Impulsive, so lead times don't do it for me!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Uncle Norm. As I understand it the lead in time varies according to the availability of vehicles from Manufacturer to converter. As I want an automatic this can vary even more than manual versions because manufacturers build autos only for a few weeks a year. I guess I could wait for up to a year and this is my dilemma. 

I could for example place an order for a Renault based vehicle now and find as soon as it is delivered the next model will be available especially as this base vehicle is now 4 years old. Ford are due to launch the new Transit in 2011 here and in the USA and I could hold out for one of these IF (and its a big IF) they reintroduce an auto version for the UK market.

I do want a newish vehicle though but my chances of getting a nearly new automatic are pretty remote.

As you can see my thinking is all over the place but the one thing that has struck me is how difficult it is to find anything suitable that is not on a Fiat.

Roly. I love your Autosleeper; it would be perfect but I must have an automatic due to an old sporting injury that will not go away. I also live on a slope and need to reverse up it to get into my drive. Anything with even the potential to judder is not worth the risk! And I'm still very nervous of anything Fiat based as I want to enjoy my leisure vehicle and not worry about whether the thing is going to breakdown. Neither do I want to spend my hours of relaxation arguing with Fiat and their garages. 

I'm glad your experience has been trouble free though (unlike your Transit). Mine has been fantastic; not a single problem with the vehicle or Autosleeper conversion in 7 years of ownership.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You've quite a dilemma there GLT.

I'd heard that the new Master is due out in 2010, but rather like the Mk8 Transit, nobody seems to know whether it'll have the autobox option.

I know that Roy Wood Transits offer an autoclutch system on their Transit based vans (including the Horizons Unlimited range and Westfalia), but I haven't heard any reports on how it works and whether it's any good.

Could be worth a chat.

SDA


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Andy. I tried an autoclutch at TB Turbos in Lancaster (before they went into liquidation). There was a knob on the gearstick which activated the clutch but the process was not that user friendly for me. But thanks for the suggestion. Back to the drawing board I think.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

gelathae

I read... only read that the fiat comfortmatic [think that's what they call auto] is not as good as the renault.
If you are worried about waiting for the face change you may always be waiting?? Although I appreciate you'd like the newest truck you can get.

If reversing and auto box is an issue, then perhaps [from what I've read] the Fiat may not be for you.
There was a member who had an autoclutch fitted to the Ford Transit Mk7 [latest model]. But I don't think he's an active member anymore - PeteS

If you are thinking of Ford, go and drive one. The 130hp 2.2 is brilliant to drive, very smooth and pokey. Only thing that takes getting used to is the light clutch in first gear.

hth

w


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

gelathae said:


> I'm thinking about changing my van to something based on a Renault Master. As I want an automatic I have settled for a Renault because it seems to be the only realistic alternative to a Fiat/Peugeot which I definitely do not want. Mercedes are just too pricey and not worth the premium given the relatively low mileages covered.
> 
> Can anyone advise me which manufacturers have panel van models based on a Renaut Master?
> 
> ...


I think IH have stopped converting Masters but they have a used Automatic Master for sale on their website here:--

http://www.ihmotorhomes.com/

The Malvern show is this weekend so they may be taking it there ...... be quick..........

hth

Harvey


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Getting a test drive in an auto MH is almost impossible. I did manage to test and auto Merc Sprinter minibus via a Mercedes Truck dealer when we were considering a Merc conversion.

We bought our 'auto' Ducato after reading the reviews. Glad to say it has exceeded expectations. The Comfortmatic robotised six speed is smooth and relaxing and _very_ intelligent.

Just back from the Loire Valley the tip computer tells me we got just under 30mpg for the whole trip (29.4) mixed motorways and pootling, and including a couple of nights of running the hot water on diesel.

Like all the autos I have owned/driven just stick in D and go 99.9% of the time - in the case of the Ducato stick it in 1 and go - no messing with settings or trying to 'out-smart' the gearbox.

Although for situations like ferry ramps, and extremely steep hills you can use the 'hill' setting on the Ducato to save it changing up when you would rather stay in a lower gear.

I have driven a manual Master and a manual Ducato. The Ducato wins hands down for me. The 'auto' Ducato is even better.

If the price/m2 of a Merc Sprinter were more reasonable than it is I guess that would have been our choice. But with the long bonnet and narrow tapering sides you get a * lot* less space inside a 6m long Sprinter than a 6m Ducato.


----------

